
Ask HN: Best Personal Sites? - polm23
I&#x27;m looking for personal home pages to use as reference for a site design. What are your favorites?
======
TaylorGood
I'm in the visual design space which for me includes branding + marketing. I
used a one page HTML to showcase my portfolio, give personality, and share
what my skill set is. Launched two weeks ago and I'm currently interviewing
for Sr. roles at FAANG as a result:

[http://taylorgood.com](http://taylorgood.com)

~~~
Dork_Sider
I like this layout a lot. What did you use to design it?

------
ctas
I'm totally jealous about [https://www.monokai.nl/](https://www.monokai.nl/)
and [https://shauninman.com/pendium/](https://shauninman.com/pendium/). IMO
some of the best personal sites.

------
maliker
Definitely [http://worrydream.com](http://worrydream.com) (Bret Victor's home
page).

The animated transitions are pretty neat, and were even neater 4 years ago
when he first built them, but my favorite part about the site is the way he
lays out his whole design philosophy through a number of well-documented
projects.

~~~
thedoctormario
I love his layout! Dynamicland is fascinating.

------
seanwilson
Obviously not claiming it's the best, but I recently redesigned my freelance
page if you want to borrow some ideas:

[https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Aimed for minimal but nice looking, and tried to push all the tech jargon to
the side so you can ignore it if you're non-technical.

------
lesss365
By no means is it in the category of best, but I like to think it's at least
fun.

[http://shanelessa.com](http://shanelessa.com)

It's missing an about section, but that's because I wanted to experiment with
my site, work, and resume speaking for who I am over marketing copy. Affects
SEO and likely perception, but I built this recently for a grad school
application. If rejected will begin applying for a new job/seek new/clients,
and am curious to see how receptive it is then. If it performs poorly then,
then a new iteration will be made.

Last note, it's not optimized/built for mobile as of now, so points off for
that :/

~~~
jolmg
When I have the window taking up just the right half of the screen, I can't
reach the scrollbar in the projects page.

The idea is pretty cool, though, and fun indeed.

~~~
lesss365
Thank you for raising this usability issue! Definitely noting that for the
next round of updates

------
O_H_E
Ask HN: What are some great personal blogs/portfolios?[1] This was a question
about content, but I would imagine that most answers are also valid to your
question.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19114037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19114037)

------
_mrmnmly
Don't want to sound immodest, but I've worked hard on my latest website
design: [https://lukaszkups.net](https://lukaszkups.net)

Latest Deus Ex game fans should recognize what was my source of inspiration
there ;)

------
avichalp
Here is a collections of Gifs of a lot of personal websites collected in one
place:

[http://umihi.co/thumbnailed-portfolio-websites/](http://umihi.co/thumbnailed-
portfolio-websites/)

------
rchaud
Honestly, youre better off going to Dribbble or Behance for inspiration. With
all due respect to the HN community, the majority of personal websites shown
here are very engineer-y, meaning there's a lot of talk about what static site
generator they used, and how the HTML was a tight 2kb.

Click the link and you're shown something that would look outdated in 2006.
Unless you find a blog relevant to your area, you'll abandon that site fast.
Medium.com is getting pretty bad, but even their typography makes me at least
stick around to scan the first couple of paras.

------
mechanics100
[https://www.bell-labs.com/usr/dmr/www/](https://www.bell-
labs.com/usr/dmr/www/)

~~~
mechanics100
In case anyone think I'm joking, no I'm serious. Todays sites have all these
flashy useless animation, its hard to find the information you're looking for,
takes forever to load, etc. Dennis's page (now memorialized) has been up for
decades, the links are all still valid and will continue to be.

~~~
FerretFred
In the same spirit, I'll suggest [https://brutalist-
web.design/](https://brutalist-web.design/)

